# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > گفتگو: لطفا حمایت کنید

## gholami146

> با سلام
> با پیشرفت روز افزون محیط برنامه نویس دلفی در نسخه های جدید (XE5) به نظرم رسید تا برای یک پارچه گی سئوالات و دانسته های دیگر کاربران دلفی در این تالار بخشی جدید برای برنامه نویس سیستم عامل ۀندروید ایجاد کنیم بر همین اساس من با آقای کرامتى در مورد راه اندازی بخش برنامه نویس سیستم عامل اندروید در تالار دلفى گفتگو داشتم ایشان فرمودند در اینجا مطرح کنم اگر با در خواست تعدادى از کاربران باشه اجرائی میشه لطفا نظرات خودرا دراین مورد بفرمایید
> امیدوارم دوستان با خوندن این مطلب بسادگی از اون رد نشوند و بدون نظر این تاپیک رو ترک نکنند
> با تشکر از شما


این متنی است که من در بخش سخن با مسئولان نوشتم لطفا به لینک زیر بروید و از این مطلب حمایت کنید
لینک

----------

